# how to upgrade firmware for DVD player?



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

After talking to Samsung, I need a firmware update for my combo VCR/DVD recorder. The model is DVD-VR350. After downloading the file from their site, I see it's a RUF extension. Never heard of it. Followed the instructions anyway & burned it to a CD-R. But my player just spits the disc back out saying it's bad. Anyone know how to get this file onto a CD-R so I can update the player? And what is a RUF file anyway?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

RUF is just the extension Samsung decided to use for their firmware. There's no hidden meaning. It's not meant to be opened or read by anything other than that device. 

Did you verify the file was burned successfully to the CD?
What program did you use to burn the file?


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/FM/200801/20080111095553484_updatemanual.pdf

These are the instructions. I had to get a trial of Nero Ultra 8. I used all the settings they recommended but have ruined 4 discs so far. Each time, Nero said the burn was successful but the DVD player doesn't recognize the disc. I'm not too familiar with Nero but I read everything, took my time & think I got it right.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What type of disk did you burn? Was it a data disk? Did you try just burning it using Windows? Also, you can use CD-RW disks for this. I wouldn't waste a 650MB CD on a small file like that. There's either a problem with the way the disk was burned, or the problem is with the player itself. The instructions are simple: burn the file.


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

I did burn a data disc. I tried again but changed the burn speed to minimum & checked the box to verify data after burning. I used Nero StartSmart. At least this time the DVD player started the update process. It takes about 12 minutes they said so I'm just waiting for it to finish. 
Must be the DVD player itself. It said the update was successful but the player has the same problems as before. I've been getting the runaround fron the so-called authorized repair center. They tell me to call Samsung & vice versa. My warranty expires in 4 weeks too! Anyway, thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

Update...Samsung is supposed to be sending me a replacement unit. I told them I shouldn't have to be troubleshooting problems myself, after all, isn't that what the warranty is for?


----------



## robc57 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just went through this myself trying to update firmware in BD-P1400. Problem is all of Samsung's instructions are for handling an ISO file and thier downloaded ZIP now produces a RUF extension. Using Nero 6 StartSmart app. I chose Category=CD, Type=Data, Operation=Make UDF/ISO CD. This launched Nero Burning ROM. I dragged the RUF file in the new compilation pane and clicked the "Burn current compilation" button. This brings up the "Burn Compilation" window where I accepted defaults and burned the disc (CD-R). I placed the disc in the player and when I closed the drawer the message "Checking firmware version" appeared. After 4 or 5 minutes a dialog appeared showing the old rev level and the new update level and asking me to confirm the update. After confirming a message about "firmware update in progress, don't turn off power" appeared and after another 4 or 5 minutes the player shut off and the update was done.
Note -> The player drawer will open, stay open awhile, and close again during this processs; leave the disc in and just let it do it's thing. With proper instructions this is easier than using an ISO


----------



## ebonyruffles (Mar 5, 2006)

I had to get a free trial of nero, since the samsung tech support said you had to use that software to burn the update disc. Got the disc burned & the DVD player went thru the entire update process, as you described. But I still got the same error messages after the update. Long story short, they made good on their offer of a replacement. After faxing in my receipt, serial number etc I had a replacement on my doorstep within 2 days. I packed the old machine into the new box & sent it back pre paid. Shocked the hell out of me actually. I swore they'd have me jumping hoops till the warranty ran out. Replacement unit works great too.


----------



## robc57 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear it was a dead end after all the effort. Excellent the way Sammy handled it though! Enjoy.


----------

